# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian Grammar Laminate Reference Chart (Quickstudy: Academic)

## hi2u_uk

a person in my class has this pamphlet. has anyone else used it. if so what do you think of it . How useful it it. It is available to buy on amazon

----------

